# George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

In searching for a tabbed version of this song, I found one done in G / C / D but after the first verse, the rest of the song goes to G# / C# / D#. Wondering what others think, I like the step up but don't have speakers to confirm.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I know theres a key change...this vid would explain it a bit better..


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for that ezcomes, just what I was looking for, watched a couple live versions by George Jones, he played it with the capo at the third fret.


----------

